# ما قرأت لجبران خليل جبران عن السيد المسيح له المجد



## خاطى ونادم (26 نوفمبر 2009)

جبران خليل جبران " العواصف"


... الانسانيّة ترى يسوع الناصري مولودا كالفقراء عائشا ك المساكين مهانا كالضعفاء مصلوبا كالمجرمين فتبكيه وترثيه وتندبه وهذا كل ما تفعله لتكريمه.



منذ تسعة عشر جيلا والبشر يعبدون الضعف بشخص يسوع،

ويسوع كان قويّا ولكنّهم لا يفهمون معنى القوّة الحقيقيّة.



ما عاش يسوع مسكينا خائفا ولم يمت شاكيا متوجعا

بل عاش ثائرا وصلب متمردا ومات جبارا.



لم يكن يسوع طائرا مكسور الجناحين

بل كان عاصفة هوجاء تكسر بهبوبها جميع الاجنحة المعوجة.



لم يجيء يسوع من وراء الشفق الأزرق ليجعل الالم رمزا للحياة

بل جاء ليجعل الحياة رمزا للحق والحريّة.



لم يخف يسوع مضطهديه ولم يخش أعداءه ولم يتوجّع أمام قاتليه...

لم يهبط يسوع من دائرة النور الأعلى ليهدم المنازل ويبني من حجارتها الاديرة والصوامع، ويستهوي الرجال الاشداء ليقودهم قسوسا ورهبانا...



لم يجيء يسوع ليعلّم الناس بناء الكنائس الشاهقة والمعابد الضخمة في جوار الاكواخ الحقيرة والمنازل الباردة المظلمة, بل جاء ليجعل قلب الانسان هيكلا ونفسه مذبحا وعقله كاهنا.



هذا ما صنعه يسوع الناصري وهذه هي المباديء التي صلب لأجلها مختارا،20ولو عَقُل البشر لوقفوا اليوم فرحين متهللين منشدين أهازيج الغلبة والانتصار...



إن إكليل الشوك على رأسك هو أجلّ وأجمل من تاج بهرام، والمسمار في كفّك أسمى وأفخم من صولجان المشتري، وقطرات الدماء على قدميك أسنى لمعانا من قلائد عشتروت.



 فسامح هؤلاء الضعفاء الذين ينوحون عليك لأنّهم لا يدرون كيف ينوحون على نفوسهم، واغفر لهم لأنّهم لا يعلمون أنّك
*
صرعت الموت بالموت ووهبت الحياة لمن في القبور.*​


----------



## youhnna (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*الله  الله الله بجد الله
الاهم هم ابائنا اللذين يهتمون ببناء الكنائس فى افخم حال
دون الاهتمام ببناء البشر كهياكل لله
ناسين ان المسيح ولد فى مزود ولم يولد حتى فى منزل عادى ولكننا للاسف لم نتعلم الدرس
الله خاطى ونادم
ربنا يبارك مجهودك*


----------



## zezza (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*



			لم يجيء يسوع ليعلّم الناس بناء الكنائس الشاهقة والمعابد الضخمة في جوار الاكواخ الحقيرة والمنازل الباردة المظلمة, بل جاء ليجعل قلب الانسان هيكلا ونفسه مذبحا وعقله كاهنا.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
تعبير رائع جدا جدا و معبر 
فعلا بناء النفوس اهم من بناء الحجارة 

شكرا يا قمرة على الموضوع الجميل و الكلام الرائع 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (26 نوفمبر 2009)

خاطىء ونادم

اهنئك اختي لنقلك هذه الرائعة

للعبقري جبران الذي ادهش

اميركا حتى بلغتهم..

الشكر الك

سلام المسيح معك...


----------



## Hallelujah (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا للنقل المبارك 
كلمات احلى من العسل*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا يوحنا للمرورك الجيل
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا زيزا لمرورك العسل
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا كليمو لتشجيعك الجميل
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا اخى  hallelujah لمرورك الجميل
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## النهيسى (30 نوفمبر 2009)

فى قمع الروووعه

شكرا جدا

الرب يباركك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا نهيسى لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sapry (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا لك اخى خاطىء ونادم*
*موضوع رائع جدااااااا*

*ولكن لى تعليق بسيط وهو خطأ كتابى على تعليق اخى*
*youhnna*
* فكتب هذه العباره  *
 *الله خاطى ونادم*
*ومن لايدرك  انه اسم كاتب الموضوع يقع هو ايضا فى خطأ*
*فأرجو تصحيح ذلك*
​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (20 ديسمبر 2009)

الاول ميرسى يا صبرى  على مرورك الرائع 
وشكراااااااااااااا لانتباهك وهيتصلح باذن ربنا
شكراااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع راااااائع 
شكرا ليكى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (16 مايو 2010)

ميرسى يا كوكو للمشاركة الجميلة
ربنا يباركك​


----------

